# Fabricate my own lift



## Sportsman800 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 2010 Sportsman 800 that I am gunna try to make a lift for I just don’t know where to start. If anyone can help remedy this problem it would help. If you know where I can find a picture tutorial on installing I should be able to fabricate pieces from that. Thanks for the Help!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If they had struts up front it would be easy, but w/ the new double a-arm system. Off hand I dont know of anyone who had made their own, that will be willing to share that information.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

No offense but if you want to build a lift and have no idea where to start you really should not build your own lift. Your safety greatly depends on a lift being done RIGHT. A faulty lift can cause severe injury.

Check out Rubber Down Customers (RDC). They are a sponsor here and make superior quality lifts and very well priced for the quality you receive.


----------



## Sportsman800 (Jun 27, 2012)

@ No Substitute for a brute I understand all of the safety issues with building my own lift. I have been a mechanic for going on 15 years now, and I’m not a stranger to fabricating a suspension lift. I have just never done one on a ATV before. I was just checking to see if anyone has done it and how it turned out before I spend the 200 bucks on the HL lift. Especially when I have scrap material and an old C&C at my disposal, I’m not trying to toot my own horn or get into any argument. I am just explaining myself a little better than I had before. Thanks for your in put though.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Most of the polaris' use shock spring spacers for lift, unless you go all out and do completely different a-arms. Welcome to the forum :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think your best bet is to find someone who has one close to you that will let you trace the parts. OR

And I had a buddy that did this, he ordered a leveling kit for his truck, took some measurements, then turned his own on the lathe at work.

So worst case scenario, order the Hl one, trace it out, send it back, and then make your own. If you need any help w/ CAD work I'm a draftsman and get bored some days at work so...




filthyredneck said:


> ^Most of the polaris' use shock spring spacers for lift, unless you go all out and do completely different a-arms. Welcome to the forum :bigok:



Older ones yes but I was under the impression that all the newer models use a bracket lift like everything else, since they all have double a-arms instead of struts.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I've still seen lots of newer ones with spacers, it may not be the way they were intended to be lifted, but I have yet to see a shock on any atv that couldn't be disassembled and pucked. The bracket lifts are definitely better IMO though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

True. Gorilla is making the pucks for pretty much everything and caillng them stage 1 or whatever.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sportsman800 said:


> @ No Substitute for a brute I understand all of the safety issues with building my own lift. I have been a mechanic for going on 15 years now, and I’m not a stranger to fabricating a suspension lift. I have just never done one on a ATV before. I was just checking to see if anyone has done it and how it turned out before I spend the 200 bucks on the HL lift. Especially when I have scrap material and an old C&C at my disposal, I’m not trying to toot my own horn or get into any argument. I am just explaining myself a little better than I had before. Thanks for your in put though.


If you have the know how, experience, and tools, which it sounds like you do, go for it! :bigok:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> If they had struts up front it would be easy, but w/ the new double a-arm system. Off hand I dont know of anyone who had made their own, that will be willing to share that information.


The 800 is still a strut front end only the XP's are a arms in the front.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well in that case I've got some spacers I can send you for cheap if you want them. They are RDC.


----------

